# LOL La ManchaxNubian Wether



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

First time I've seen a La Mancha x Nubian cross... lol, the ears!










All credit to Russell's Ridge Nubians.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is a cutie!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Love him!


----------



## WarPony (Jan 31, 2010)

I have LaMancha crosses and they all either had elf ears or airplane ears, so they either look LaMancha or totally NOT LaMancha.... I've never seen a mix end up with ears like that, but they are sooo funny! I just keep giggling every time I look at him!


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

Oh great-all my kids next spring are ManchaNubs-cept for the AlpineNubs kids-
I havent seen one with ears like that either-I have a reg expireremental Alpine Mancha that looks solid LaMancha no ears at all


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Too cute!


----------

